# Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger



## SebastianMü (19. April 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe seit knapp 6 Wochen meinen Fischereischein, habe in den letzten zwei Wochen recht erfolgreich ein paar Heringe aus dem Wasser gezogen und habe mir gestern Abend/Nacht mit dem Brandungsangeln bzw. Blinkern auf Dorsch die Zeit tot geschlagen. Mein Plan war es mit der Brandungsangel anzufangen, um nach 2-3 Stunden Kälte etwas Bewegung ins Spiel zu bringen und mit dem Blinkern weiter zu machen. 
Immerhin mit dem Erfolg meinen ersten Dorsch von 42 cm erwischt zu haben. Den kleineren musste ich wieder zurücksetzen.

Nun aber zu meinen Fragen:
1. Bei meinem Anliegen, eine Brandungsrute mit Rolle zu kaufen wurde ich im Fachgeschäft beraten. Gleichzeitig wurde mir monofile Schnur für die Rolle empfohlen; auf der Rolle monofil, dann ca. 10 m monofile Schlagschnur und noch ein monofiles Vorfach. Nach der Erfahrung des gestrigen Abends frage ich mich … warum monofil beim Brandungsangeln? Da fehlt mir doch gänzlich die Reaktion in der Spitze? Ich habe jedenfalls kein Zucken in der Spitze bemerkt.

2. Irgendwie im Internet hatte jemand geschrieben, die Rollenbremse müsste beim Brandungsangeln eingeschaltet sein … wieso? Ist das ne Fehlinfo?

3. Lässt man beim Brandungsangeln die Angel nach dem Auswerfen stehen und fasst sie nicht mehr an, bis sich etwas tut? Oder holt man hin und wieder ein paar Umdrehungen ein, um die Fische Neugierig zu machen (wie es jemand in einem forum geschrieben hat)?

4. Beim Blinkern auf Dorsch hab ich mit Tang bzw. Algenfeldern zu kämpfen gehabt (die sich eigentlich überall hier vor den Stränden befinden) … wie geht man am Besten damit um? Einfach ignorieren? Oder sich ne bessere Stelle suchen? (Auf den letzten 10 m vor meiner gestrigen Stelle war das Wasser klar und dort hat dann ein Minidorsch auch noch meinen Blinker angenommen)

5. Beim Blinkern auf Dorsch soll man den Blinker ja angeblich langsam über dem Grund führen. Entweder hab ich ihn AUF dem Grund geführt und sehr schnell eingeholt, dass man definitiv nicht von langsam sprechen kann … hat da jemand einen Tipp wie man das geschickt anstellt? 

6. Meine Spinnrute hat nur ein Wurfgewicht bis 60 g und sie ist auch nur 2,4 m lang. Spricht etwas dagegen, die Brandungsrute dafür zu verwenden (bis 250g und 4,3m lang) und dann einen schwereren Blinker oder auch ein Zusatzblei anzuhängen (um über die Tangfelder hinaus zu kommen)? Also etwas Anderes als das Handhaben des riesigen Geräts?

7. Vielleicht kennt hier ja jemand des Sandstrand in Kiel beim Leuchtturm in Falkenstein. Zwischen dem Leuchtturm und dem Fähranleger ist ja eigentlich ein herrlicher freier Strand, um zu Angeln. Leider hat es ja ca. 50 m vom Strand aus entfernt noch eine Sandbank (dazwischen ist das Wasser tiefer). Lohnt sich das Angeln (Blinkern) vom Strand aus, wenn die Sandbank ca. 0,5 m überflutet ist? Schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Das waren erst einmal meine Fragen. 
Aber abschließend noch … es hat riesig Spaß gemacht und der Dorsch hat super geschmeckt … viel besser als aus der Tiefkühltruhe und auch besser als vom Fischtresen (vielleicht weil der Fisch beim Essen ja erst wenige Stunden zuvor gefangen worden war).

Ich freue mich über Eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## degl (21. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

Hi,

sicherlich hast du bei Geflechtschnüren eine sensiblere Bissanzeige.................doch ein recht großer Teil der Brandler fischt weiterhin mit Mono und daher würde ich jedem, der in diesem Segment anfängt auch erstmal zu Mono raten.

Was mir auffällt ist, das bei vorsichtigem Beisverhalten, der eine oder andere Fisch den Wurm verschmäht.......ausserdem kann es vorkommen, das aufgrund der fehlenden Dehnung der Schnur Fische unterwegs aus steigen.........und letztendlich ist es am Anfang auch ne Preisfrage, 2 Brandungsrollen mit Geflecht zu füllen.ggü. Monoschnur.

Die Bremse sollte immer zu sein, vo allem beim werfen.

Aktives angeln erhöht die Bissausbeute.

Mit ner Brandungsrute das Spinnfischen zu betreiben, artet in "Schwerstarbeit" aus...........

Speziell für solche Strände lohnt es sich eine Wathose zu besitzen, um dann hinter der Sandbank fischen zu können............Mit der Brandungsrute werfe ich dort immer über die Sandbank um in die Nähe der Fahrrinne zu kommen oder wenigstens ins tiefere Wasser

gruß degl


----------



## SebastianMü (22. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

Moin degl,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, damit hast Du mir schon mal sehr geholfen.



> Mit der Brandungsrute werfe ich dort immer über die Sandbank um in die Nähe der Fahrrinne zu kommen oder wenigstens ins tiefere Wasser



Das hatte ich auch versucht … komme allerdings noch nicht sehr weit hinter die Sandbank. Wenn ich mir hier aber die diversen Tipps zum Auswerfen mit ner Brandungsrute durchlese … dann weiss ich, dass ich unbedingt noch mal das Auswerfen üben muss.



> Aktives angeln erhöht die Bissausbeute.



Gut … dann werd ich das so weiter handhaben, wie ich es begonnen habe. Macht auch mehr Spaß, als nur dasitzen. Obwohl ich mir das im Sommer wenn es nicht mehr so kalt ist auch sehr angenehm vorstelle ;-)

Vielen Dank noch mal und viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Baum1309 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

Hi Sebastian,

wenn du aktiv Brandungsangeln willst empfehle ich Dir beim Sandstrand Wishbone-Vorfacher oder 1 Hakensysteme mit Nachläufer. Damit hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht beim zupfen über den Strand.


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

Moin .

Zum Brandungs wie auch zum Spinnangeln solltest du dir den 
Angelstrand vorher von erhöhter stelle anschauen,so siehst du wo Tangfelder oder sandbänke sind.

Zum Brandeln kurbele ich zum anfang immer von zeit zu zeit
ein wenig schnur ein um die Fische zu finden,wenn sie den da sind.
Vorteilhaft ist es mit 2 Brandungsruten zu angeln in unterschiedlichen wurfweiten läßt den Fisch schneller finden.

So das sollte es sein und nun einlesen gibt gute Beiträge im Forum.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## maflomi01 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

hier haste ein paar Tipps zum Brandeln 
 1. Ziehe deine Würmer mit einer Wattinadel auf den Haken (dann laufen sie nicht so schnell aus)
 2. zwei Würmer sind besser als einer (falls einer Flöten geht haste noch den Zweiten)
 3. wenn du mit Lockperlen fischst dann solltest du sie gegen die Würmer schieben und mit einem gummistopper festsetzen
 4. wenn du mit Zwei Ruten fischst dann solltest du den Tannenbaum bei jedem Haken anders machen , wenn du merkst was gut geht auf die eine Perlenfarbe umstellen
 5. halte den Tannenbaumschmuck klein und gering( weniger ist beim Brandeln mehr)
 6. las dir zeigen (von anderen Anglern oder deinem Tackledealer) wie erfolgreiche Montagen aussehen es gibt da auch ein Buch von der Rapsbande wo vieles beschrieben ist, "Brandungsangeln" ist der Tittel
 7. Trau dich ruhig die Rute voll durch zuziehen , eine Rute die dann bricht verdient den Tittel Brandungsrute nicht! (hoffe du hast dir nicht solche Sets für 50,- Euro geholt die verkraften das volldurch ziehen meistens nicht)
 8. mit einem Krallenblei bleibt zwar alles schön am Fleck aber gerade das ist manchmal von Vorteil denn so suchst du einen Größeren Bereich ab
 9. versuch Nordsee Wattis zubekommen! diese haben einen höheren Jodgehalt was die Flossenträger anmacht
 10.was du da vorhast mit der Brandungsrute das Spinnfischen zu betreiben würd ich lassen , du wirst es nach 20 min sowieso bleiben lassen weil sich deine Wurfweite (solo Blinker) sehr in grenzen halten wird wegen des geringen Gewichts vom Blinker ausserdem wirst du nach den 20 min einen Arm haben der in etwa eine Gefühlte Tonne wiegt da Rute und Rolle zu schwer sind


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

@maflomi01,lese Dir Deine Nr.8 nochmal durch,vielleicht entdeckst Du den Fehler:m


8. mit einem Krallenblei bleibt zwar alles schön am Fleck aber gerade das ist manchmal von Vorteil denn so suchst du einen Größeren Bereich ab


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (27. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

1. Bei meinem Anliegen, eine Brandungsrute mit Rolle zu kaufen wurde ich im Fachgeschäft beraten. Gleichzeitig wurde mir monofile Schnur für die Rolle empfohlen; auf der Rolle monofil, dann ca. 10 m monofile Schlagschnur und noch ein monofiles Vorfach. Nach der Erfahrung des gestrigen Abends frage ich mich … warum monofil beim Brandungsangeln? Da fehlt mir doch gänzlich die Reaktion in der Spitze? Ich habe jedenfalls kein Zucken in der Spitze bemerkt.

Mono- oder Multifilament ist überwiegend Geschmackssache. Mono ist günstiger in der Anschaffung. In der Anfangszeit reißt man sich in der Regel häufiger mal ein Vorfach ab, z.B. beim Werfen, durch zu geringe Einholgeschwindigkeit, Fischen mit Krautgang etc. Das wird später mit etwas mehr Routine immer seltener, und dann greift man auch eher zu hochwertigeren Schnüren. Ich bin wieder auf monofile Keulenschnüre zurückgekommen, da sie mit meinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen am komfortabelsten zu fischen sind. Aber viele schwören auf Geflochtene, aus bekannten Gründen. Also einfach für dich ausprobieren. 
P.S.: Den Biss zu erkennen ist beim Brandungsangeln (meistens) nicht so entscheidend. Die meisten Fische haken sich sicher selbst. Bei ruhigem Wetter schafft eine 20 cm Aalmutter meine Montage in 130 m so zu bewegen, dass ich das als Biss erkennen kann. Ein Biss bei bewegtem Wasser ist fast immer deutlich als solcher zu erkennen, die Fische greifen beherzter zu.

2. Irgendwie im Internet hatte jemand geschrieben, die Rollenbremse müsste beim Brandungsangeln eingeschaltet sein … wieso? Ist das ne Fehlinfo?

Bis zum Anschlag fest. Zusätzlich fische ich immer mit abgetaperten Zeigefinger, um Verletzungen beim Wurf vorzubeugen. 

Es lohnt sich sicherlich, ein paar grundsätzliche Gedanken an Unfallprävention beim Angeln  zu verschwenden. Gedankenstrang: Samstagnacht, 2:00 Uhr, im Winter, allein am Strand, heute mal den Geheimplatz 800 m vom Parkplatz entfernt gewählt, "hui, Finger bis auf den Knochen eingeschnitten", "mensch, wo kommt denn das ganze Blut her?", "oh, Akku vom Handy leer", einhändig Autofahren, Krankenhaus weiiiit weg, Equipment zurücklassen...

3. Lässt man beim Brandungsangeln die Angel nach dem Auswerfen stehen und fasst sie nicht mehr an, bis sich etwas tut? Oder holt man hin und wieder ein paar Umdrehungen ein, um die Fische Neugierig zu machen (wie es jemand in einem forum geschrieben hat)?

Auf Sandgrund macht das schon Sinn, alle 5 Min. einige Meter einzuziehen. Es gibt auch Künstler, die per Hand solange in kleinen Zügen ranzupfen, bis ein Biss erspürt wird (dann trumpft die Geflochtene auf). Ich persönlich suche gerne unreinen Grund auf und lasse die Montage dann in der Regel unbewegt.

Aber abschließend noch … es hat riesig Spaß gemacht und der Dorsch hat super geschmeckt … viel besser als aus der Tiefkühltruhe und auch besser als vom Fischtresen (vielleicht weil der Fisch beim Essen ja erst wenige Stunden zuvor gefangen worden war).

Absolut. Selbst gefangen, getötet und zubereitet entwickelt man automatisch eine ganz andere Wertschätzung für den Fisch. Sowohl für die Kreatur an sich als auch für deren (Genuss-)Wert als Lebensmittel.

Viel Freude und Fisch wünsche ich Dir.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## maflomi01 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

ups danke Norbi hab mich da verschrieben .
 gemeint hatte ich das es von Vorteil ist wenn das Blei ein bisschen weg rollt so sucht man einen größeren Bereich ab.


----------



## SebastianMü (28. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin ja begeistert … ein paar Tage nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt online zu gehen und schon werde ich hier mit Wissen überhäuft … vielen Dank Euch allen für die vielen und guten Tipps.

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal bei der monofilen Schnur bleiben; vielleicht aber die zweite Rolle mit geflochtener Schnur füllen lassen … erst einmal, um beim Blinkern zu spüren, wie der Unterschied dabei ist.

Das mit dem "Auskundschaften" der Plätze halte ich inzwischen eh für eine sehr gute Idee, insbesondere, wenn man meistens Nachts Zeit zum Angeln hat und dann den Strand (und die Steine) nur sehr schwer überblicken kann. Da lohnt sich schon ein kurzer Abstecher bei Tageslicht.

Viele Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank

Sebastian


----------



## jigga1986 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Brandungs- und Dorschangeln - Fragen vom Anfänger*

Hi bin auch anfänger und such nach tips von erfahrenen
Fahre ende juli anfang august nach wemeldinge und wurd gern da paar mal angeln gehen. 
1.worauf lohnt es sich da zu probieren? Flunder,hornhecht,wolfsbarsch,makrele?
2.welche methode und koder soll ich aus deutschland mitbringen
3. Wie schadlich ware meerwasser fur meine powerpro schnur und meine sußwasser rollen?
Danke fur die tips


----------

